# Wait time duramycin



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

What does everyone recommend as far as a wait time to eat eggs after duramycin treatment?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the standard wait time is two weeks? Hope it helps


----------

